
VR Will Revolutionize Education - prostoalex
http://uploadvr.com/vr-will-revolutionize-education/
======
philip142au
I'd like to see a human programming language, the VR headset is placed on
humans and the human is programmed by the computer to learn certain things, to
produce certain outputs based upon certain inputs, like the Vulcan learning
school
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvMxLpce3Xw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvMxLpce3Xw)

Then we have lots of programmed humans. Actually, its a very bad idea.

